# To cap Law(s) of Nature or not



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 1, 2007)

My Chicago Manual of Style indicates that Law or Nature or Laws of Nature should not be capitalized; it doesn't give that example, but indicates the rule is to capitalize only those that carry proper names. Anyone have a different view/opinion?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 1, 2007)

I always capitalized them and if I am not mistaken, most historical documents do as well. "Natural Law" is usually, but not always, capitalized. 

But on the other hand, if I were referring to the "natural laws" of the universe (e.g., in a scientific way), I wouldn't capitalize them.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 1, 2007)

On the historical angle, I note that Blackstone did not capitalize them in his Commentaries, but our Declaration of Independence did.

So, do you want to be an American or an Englishman?  (BTW, I go for no capitalization myself).


----------



## Davidius (Nov 1, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> But on the other hand, if I were referring to the "natural laws" of the universe (e.g., in a scientific way), I wouldn't capitalize them.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 1, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> My Chicago Manual of Style indicates that Law or Nature or Laws of Nature should not be capitalized; it doesn't give that example, but indicates the rule is to capitalize only those that carry proper names. Anyone have a different view/opinion?



I should have added that Chicago Manual of Style is the normal and received rule, but I think if you are speaking of Natural Law as a particular subject, there is a good argument that it is already a proper name.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 1, 2007)

That may be Vic; I do lean toward CMS as well. Thanks all.


----------

